# NJ EMS and EMS Supplies



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello!  I was wondering who on EMT Life is from NJ.  And does NJ have an EMT convention?  I am a complete newbie to NJ EMS but I am incredibly excited and can not wait to start. 

Also, where do you buy your EMS clothing and supplies?  Are there stores in NJ that sell this kind of stuff.  I am starting my EMT-B class soon and I will be needing things so I want to gather this information now so that I am prepared.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome, and yeah, I was talking to you earlier 


Yes, NJ has an EMS Convention, Sadly you missed this years. It was Nov 1-3 in Atlantic City. 

As for Clothing for EMS any Military Surplus Store usually works, or any Police/Fire/EMS supplier works too. All you will really need is a nice sturdy pair of BDU Pants. 

One of my fav places to go in Northern NJ is Tri-County Tactical in Wayne. Great store with alot of good clothing items. 

As for supplies you can go to any medical supply store, Hell even CVS or Shoprite have basic first aid kits. But if your looking for Stethoscopes or BP Cuffs etc, A Great website to use is Galls. Alot of great stuff there and fairly well priced. 


Any other questions just ask.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 19, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> A Great website to use is Galls. Alot of great stuff there and fairly well priced.




The home of Whackers International and over priced supplies. 

R/r 911


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Dec 19, 2008)

Let me add this about Gall's.If you live out of state and are planning to make a road trip to the showroom here in Kentucky don't waste your time and gas.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> The home of Whackers International and over priced supplies.
> 
> R/r 911


 
pretty much.

but you can get a "busting our, saving yours" shirt there.


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 19, 2008)

If you're looking for supplies in North Jersey, you can try V.E. Ralph in Kearny.  The supply alot of the ambulance services up here.  

As for clothing and such, you can try Atlantic Uniforms.  They have a pretty decent location in Newark and also a small store in Belleville.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thank You!*

Thank you!


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Atlantic Uniform*

Does Atlantic Uniform have a website?


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure off hand.  You can try to google them and see if something comes up.


----------



## Paladin (Dec 20, 2008)

Depending on where you live, there is another great store in Northern NJ by me called Turnout Uniforms in Jersey City.  The girls behind the desk are great.

www.turnoutuniforms.com


----------



## RailFan77 (Dec 20, 2008)

You know...I forgot all about Turn Out.  They have quite a bit of stuff there too and they also have FF gear as well.


----------

